# The 'Impossible' Clay Pigeon Golf Shot



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Some people have way to much time on there hands and way to much skill

The 'Impossible' Clay Pigeon Golf Shot


----------



## sleddriver (Jun 4, 2010)

Neat! Hmmm, maybe I need to start aiming for smaller targets on the range than the left side or right side.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Maybe if we had moving greens we'd all score a lot better


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

only if they moved in the same direction the ball was going.....

Sled I try and use the distance makers or if the is a dirt patch or a darker shade of grass for my targets not saying I always hit them but its good to try and hit a set spot.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Luke: great video brought a tear to my eye thinking about that starling I hit in flight on the 3rd hole at Meadowbrook cg. The bugger cost me two strokes I was laughing so hard...it was a well struck ball too.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

lol and to this day it's still the only birdie you've ever got Bob!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

There's another popular video where a bunch of European tour pros meet on the shore of a lake and have to skip the ball 200 yards and hit a gong. Needless to say, one of them finally did.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes I've seen that one to. Even when they are missing they are still getting pretty close.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> lol and to this day it's still the only birdie you've ever got Bob!


Thats true but the eagle was pretty cool:cheeky4:


----------

